# Kommentare zu "Info "Onlinestar 2005"



## Dok (15. September 2005)

Hier kann über das Thema Diskutiert werden!


----------



## wodibo (15. September 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Info "Onlinestar 2005"*

Gibt nix zu diskutieren...ich hab gewählt und sogar richtig :m


----------



## Fitti (15. September 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Info "Onlinestar 2005"*

Stand gar nicht zur Debatte was zu wählen war  #6 , da wird es Sonntag schwieriger  |kopfkrat


----------



## kanalbulle (15. September 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Info "Onlinestar 2005"*

Zitat von 2004


			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> *Schaffen wir es unter die ersten 10 gibts 50 Liter Bier beim nächten Ederseetreff!!!*
> Sollten wir es irgendwie unter die ersten 5 schaffen lasse ich 100 Liter springen!


Da hat ja gerade nochmal jemand die Kurve gekriegt :q
Zur Erinnerung - 7000 User - Platz 20 !
Jetzt sind wir etwas über 11000 - da sollte doch was zu machen sein #6


----------



## Lotte (15. September 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Info "Onlinestar 2005"*

fertig!!!

stellt schon mal das bierchen für mich kalt !!!


----------



## lordwuddy (15. September 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Info "Onlinestar 2005"*

Ich habe auch gewählt, was glaubt ihr wen   
lordwuddy


----------



## lordwuddy (15. September 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Info "Onlinestar 2005"*

wow ich hab schon über 100 beiträge.


----------



## MelaS72 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Info "Onlinestar 2005"*

mit dieser Wahl kann ich ruhigen Gewissens leben und sagen "Ich habe das richtige gewählt! Hier fühle ich mich wohl, hier bleibe ich!" #6
ob ich das in 6 Monaten auch über die Wahl von Sonntag behaupten kann? |kopfkrat


----------



## muddyliz (15. September 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Info "Onlinestar 2005"*

erledigt


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. September 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Info "Onlinestar 2005"*

Moin Moin ,
danke für den Tipp  :q  . Gewählt habe ich auch schon was sollte jedem klar sein  #6 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------

